# A couple pics og George's tank from the BBQ.



## Graeme Edwards (9 Sep 2007)

Nuff said realy, obviously some photo shop here.












Cheers ears!


----------



## James Flexton (9 Sep 2007)

Nice pictures Graeme.


----------

